# Metal Metal Land



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Being a metalhead in an area with lots of bands and a historical concert venue that attracts touring acts, I am fostering a thread about all things metal. Let's begin by talking about upcoming shows.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

HELL YEAH METAL. 
Just got into five finger death punch.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> HELL YEAH METAL.
> Just got into five finger death punch.


Five Finger Death Punch is the best.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

jesus christ are those entire videos in your signature?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> jesus christ are those entire videos in your signature?


Yes. Is that something that's frowned upon on this forum?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2016)

@Ashkay Snowhunter

I dont think they have a rule about it yet, but last time they limited height to 150px and length to I think 800px?
then again, no rules on that yet, so go nuts.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 22, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> @Ashkay Snowhunter
> 
> I dont think they have a rule about it yet, but last time they limited height to 150px and length to I think 800px?
> then again, no rules on that yet, so go nuts.


Okay. XD


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Back on track, on March 3 Helloween is coming to the Agora. They rarely come to the US, what a treat.


----------



## perkele (Feb 23, 2016)

I am super excited that Su-Metal is finally 18. ^_^


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 25, 2016)

This thread needs some more metal, lol.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 25, 2016)

Great song, and the fact that the official video uses an unedited, uncensored version of the song makes me pleased. If only more music videos were like that.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2016)

Got my tickets to see Fear Factory and Soilwork in April, and my time off from worked for that day approved. _So_ stoked, Fear Factory is my favorite band and they'll be playing _Demanufacture_ in it's entirety. An absolute masterpiece, and one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 27, 2016)

So how many of you guys have checked out the new Anthrax album yet? It's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 27, 2016)

Haven't checked it out yet, but I'd like to sometime soon.
Also, been listening to some Nails tonight. Pretty excited for their new album.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 28, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> This thread needs some more metal, lol.


I like this one, never heard it before, but it sounds great


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 28, 2016)

But does it djent?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 28, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> But does it djent?


Sorry, what does that mean?


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Sorry, what does that mean?


If you don't know what djent is.. Just stay far away from it. Unless you like generic and uninspired music lol.
BUT anyway yeah, definitely check out some more Megadeth stuff if you liked that song. I'd recommend their older albums, but _United Abominations_ and _Endgame_ are both really good.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Feb 29, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> If you don't know what djent is.. Just stay far away from it. Unless you like generic and uninspired music lol.
> BUT anyway yeah, definitely check out some more Megadeth stuff if you liked that song. I'd recommend their older albums, but _United Abominations_ and _Endgame_ are both really good.


Okay. Thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to check those albums out.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Sorry, what does that mean?


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Mar 1, 2016)

Anybody see Lamb of God on their current tour? Got to see them earlier last month and they _killed_ it, like always. Anyway, I plan on seeing Nightwish later this month at the same venue.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 1, 2016)

I was thinking about catching them last year, but wasn't able to in the end. Wish they were playing near me this year.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Mar 19, 2016)

Just got back from seeing Nightwish, and ho-lee-FUCK were they awesome! And Floor has really come into her own in the short time she's been their full time vocalist. Hopefully they don't wait another four fucking years before coming to OKC again.


----------



## Winter (Mar 23, 2016)

Does anyone else love Avatarium?

The Girl with the Raven Mask

Boneflower

Moonhorse


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 14, 2016)

DJENT IS FOR LOSERS


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 14, 2016)

Froofle McDooflebootle said:


> DJENT IS FOR LOSERS


OPINIONS ARE FOR NAZIS


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

I AM NOT A NAZI A AM I FOLF YOU RINKU MAN


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 15, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Great song, and the fact that the official video uses an unedited, uncensored version of the song makes me pleased. If only more music videos were like that.


I was just listening to that song! Great song. 
Seen the video multiple times.


----------



## Wolveon (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Wolveon (May 21, 2016)




----------



## modfox (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Jun 9, 2016)

Screw u guys


----------

